# [Guide] Bergbau 1-375



## xFraqx (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht , und den Bergbau Guide von Loottables übersetzt.


*1 - 75* 

*Dun Morogh *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durotar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesen Gebieten findet ihr hauptsächlich Kupfererz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ihr den Skilllevel 75 erreicht habt , müsst ihr zum Trainer und für 5 Silber die nächste Stufe erlernen.

*75 - 125*

*Tausend Nadeln *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rotkammgebirge*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorgebirge des Hügellandes
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Skill Level 75 lernt ihr Silbererz in Silberbarren zu verhütten. Alternativ könnt ihr auch von SKill 75 auf 100 nur durch Silber verhütten kommen. 

Auf Skill Level 125 müsst ihr zum Trainer und die nächste Stufe für 50 Silber erlernen.
upfer
In diesen Gebieten findet ihr hauptsächlich Zinnerz , Silbererz und Kupfererz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*125 - 175*

*Tausend Nadeln [ Höhlen ]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Arathihochland [ Höhlen ]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Skill Level 155 lernt ihr , wie man Golderz zu Goldbarren macht. Wie bei Silber könnt ihr damit schnell ~ 15 Skillpunkte machen. In den Gebieten findet ihr wieder Zinnerz , Eisenerz und Silbererz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*175 - 200 und 200 - 230*

*Sengende Schlucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ödland*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesen Gebieten findet ihr Hauptsächlich Eisenerz , Mithrilerz und Golderz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr Skill Level 200 erreicht habt , müsst ihr zum Trainer und für 5 Gold die nächste Bergbau Stufe lernen.

*230 - 275*

*Sengende Schlucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Gebiet findet ihr hauptsächlich Mithril und Golderz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*275 - 300*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Gebiet findet ihr hauptsächlich Thoriumerz. Nachdem ihr Skill 300 erreicht habt , müsst ihr in die Ehrenfeste oder nach Thrallmar um Bergbau auf bis zu 375 skillen zu dürfen. Das kostet euch 10 Goldstücke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*300 - 325*

*Höllenfeuerhalbinsel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibts ne Menge Teufelseisenvorkommen. Seid sicher , dass ihr genug Platz im Rucksack habt , bevor ihr hier alles abfarmt. 
Ihr solltet hier einige SKill Ups bekommen , alternativ könnt ihr auch bis 350 hier weiterskillen , nur es gibt nicht mehr viele Skillpunkte ab 350.

In diesem Gebiet findet ihr hauptsächlich Teufelseisenerz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*325 ( 350 ) - 375*

*Nagrand*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier farmt ihr hauptsächlich alles in den Höhlen ab ( meistens von unfreundlichen Ogern begleitet ) . Deshalb könnte es für Heiler Klassen sehr langweilig sein , hier zu farmen.

Hier findet ihr hauptsächlich Teufelseisenerz und Adamantiterz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nützliches Equipment für's Bergbauen*

Diese Items könnten sich durchaus als nützlich erweisen , wenn ihr effektiv und schnell farmen wollt. Vorallem die Taschen sind sehr nützlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe euch hat dieser Guide beim ( zugegeben sehr müsamen ) skillen von Bergbau geholfen. Nochmal sei zu erwähnen , dass dieser Guide nicht von mir erstellt wurde , sondern ich mir nur die Mühe gemacht hab ihn zu übersetzen.


----------



## Xandars (8. Dezember 2007)

/sticky


----------



## Høøk (9. Dezember 2007)

sieht gut aus und ist für den einen oder anderen bestimmt sehr hilfreich! 
vote 4 /sticky


----------



## Ascia (9. Dezember 2007)

wirklich sehr nette zusammenfasssung.
Nur ein kleines Kriterium für das du nix kannst. Die Karten von den Länder sind mit so grünen Gebieten makiert.Ich nehme an es soll darstellen dass man dort besonders veil Erze erfarmt, jedoch kann man am Rand der Gebiete genau so viel Vorkommen finden  wie im inneren wenn nicht sogar mehr wiel die meisten Erze lassen sich in Höhlen und Bergansätzen finden die überwiegend am Rande von einem Gebiet sind.
Trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde diesen "Guide" nicht gut.  Er ist abkopiert, nicht annähernd vollständig und dazu noch sehr unübersichtlich... 

/vote4 NICHT sticky


----------



## primary_gore (16. Dezember 2007)

OH GOTT  nach so einem thread such ich schon seint ner halben ewigkeit!
bei lvl 40 umgeskillt auf bergbau und mit lvl 60 mangels training beim questen und grinden immernoch auf 125...
DANKE!


----------



## switchblader (16. Dezember 2007)

Deine Abeit "in Ehren".- aber da gibts eine bessere Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.schneehasen.org/

Gruss Switchblader
Zwerg/Jäger
Bergbau/Juwelier


----------



## xFraqx (18. Dezember 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen "Guide" nicht gut.  Er ist abkopiert, nicht annähernd vollständig und dazu noch sehr unübersichtlich...
> 
> /vote4 NICHT sticky




Dann äußer doch mal konstruktive Kritik . Ausserdem habe ich sogar 2 mal erwähnt , dass der Guide nicht von mir stammt und dass ich ihn nur übersetzt habe / übersichtlicher gemacht habe.


----------



## Demonrazor (27. Dezember 2007)

switchblader schrieb:


> Deine Abeit "in Ehren".- aber da gibts eine bessere Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Moin,

naja, ob die von dir genannte Seite besser ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung.

@TE: Danke, gj.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TommySantelly (27. Dezember 2007)

Die vorgeschlagene Seite ist nicht schlecht, aber sie hat ein Problem. Es ist nicht ersichtlich genug wo man ab wann skillen soll.

Zu diesem Guide will ich sagen:
Danke für die Arbeit. Ich finde nur Schade, dass hier nicht ersichtlich ist auf welchen Weg man als Draenei skillen soll. 

Ich werde in ca. einer Woche einen neuen PC bekommen und dann werde ich auch mit WoW starten.

Weiß jemand wo man das erfahren kann?


----------



## Sytranuss (31. Dezember 2007)

^^ dumme Frage, sollen die grünen Markierungen nicht eigentlich die Farm-routen darstellen? (@Ascia)


----------



## Rull (3. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen "Guide" nicht gut.  Er ist abkopiert, nicht annähernd vollständig und dazu noch sehr unübersichtlich...
> 
> /vote4 NICHT sticky




Er hat ja drübergeschrieben, dass es kopiert ist und das es nunmal nur von Ihm übersetzt ist (ich glaube ihm jetzt einfach mal das er es selber gemacht hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## br!aN (4. Januar 2008)

Danke für den super Guide, nun weiss ich endlich wo ich weiter meinen Beruf skillen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (10. Januar 2008)

Vote 4 sticky. Sehr gut gemacht wirklich. Hat mir geholfen.


----------



## cDogg (15. Januar 2008)

super guide! echt klasse! sowas sollte belohnt werden! danke!


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (16. Januar 2008)

ich war heute Brennende Steppe und hab nur 1 kleines Thoriumhaufen eingesackt !? nichts war zu sehen !? gibbt es ein Addon wo man eine übersicht hat !?

Und wieso ist bei 230-275 Golderz in Grün, wobei der Abbau von Mithril mehr bringt ?
Und ab 250 hab ich kleines Thorium vorkommen abgebaut, geht am schnellsten !

Sagt bescheid wenn ich falsch liege !


http://www.schneehasen.org/
http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/object...action=overview


Edit: spiel neu gestartet und Brennende Steppe war voll mit Thorium ?? what this ?


----------



## Eredon (17. Januar 2008)

xXxMaStErBoYxXx schrieb:


> ich war heute Brennende Steppe und hab nur 1 kleines Thoriumhaufen eingesackt !? nichts war zu sehen !? gibbt es ein Addon wo man eine übersicht hat !?
> 
> Und wieso ist bei 230-275 Golderz in Grün, wobei der Abbau von Mithril mehr bringt ?
> Und ab 250 hab ich kleines Thorium vorkommen abgebaut, geht am schnellsten !
> ...



Da würde ich dir eher den Ungoro Krater empfehlen (und nicht die brennende Steppe), zum einen finde ich dort relativ viele kleine Vorkommen und es gibt dort einige reiche Vorkommen. Dazu kommt natürlich noch Mithril und Echtsilber.

Meine Tests in der brennenden Steppe sind auch nicht wirklich erfolgreich gewesen, da hat man mehr Glück in Winterquell.


Hmm .. Ich hab Gatherer, sollte normal reichen.


----------



## Milow (17. Januar 2008)

sehr schön gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zemaia (17. Januar 2008)

Thorium lässt sich auch richtig gut in den Pestländern farmen! 
Die kleinen Vorkommen findet man ja fast überall dort, aber sowohl in den westlichen als auch den östlichen Pestländern gibt es Spots (Die Lager der Geißel, das Lager der Trolle, die Pestnarbe, die schwärende Narbe, Tyrs Hand, etc.) wo man IMMER ein großes Vorkommen findet. Reitet man nun einmal eine Runde durch die östlichen Pestländer und klappert dabei alle Lager ab so ist das anfängliche große Thorium-vorkommen wieder gespawned(Außer es farmen halt noch andere dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Und nebenbei kann man ja noch die kleinen Vorkommen mitnehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die großen Vorkommen kann man leider erst ab ca Skill275 abbauen, aber dafür gehts dann da um so schneller!



xXxMaStErBoYxXx schrieb:


> ich war heute Brennende Steppe und hab nur 1 kleines Thoriumhaufen eingesackt !? nichts war zu sehen !? gibbt es ein Addon wo man eine übersicht hat !?


Der Cartographer mit Mining-plugin wirkt da wahre Wunder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Zemaia


----------



## Mr. Jonson (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen dass man gerade in den ersten 50 Punkten noch genauso gut durch das Verhütten des Kupfererzes skillen kann wie durch den Abbau. Kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern wo da die Grenze liegt aber nachdem ich das erstemal mein Erz Verhüttet hatte war Bergbau doppelt so hoch wie vorher.


----------



## Ingfra (23. Januar 2008)

Klasse Guide, hat mir sehr geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (27. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread.

Wäre für einen Sticky


----------



## NEUTRWURST (6. Februar 2008)

switchblader schrieb:


> Deine Abeit "in Ehren".- aber da gibts eine bessere Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NICHT WIRKLICH STAND 2008 = VERALTET FAND AN DEN ANGEGEBEN PUNKTEN NUR SEHR SELTEN ETWAS DER GUIDE OBEN DER ÜBERSETZT WURDE STIMMT!!!!

Wurde zwar schön aufgebaut aber warscheinlich zu zeiten als WOW gerade auf den Markt kam


----------



## Menora (6. Februar 2008)

ich find den guide ganz ok aber nebenbei wo farmt man am besten reiches thoriumvorkommen?


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Big Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöner guide


----------



## c!r0x (5. März 2008)

Was meiner meinung noch nennenswert ist an dieser Stelle ist Winterquell. (Vorallem für jene, die es "übersehen" haben zu farmen und mit 60 Bergbau auf 150 haben)
Hab da von 250 bis 300 gefarmt. Ging recht gut, Mithril, Thoriumvorkommen (kleines und großes) und keine "mitfarmer", nenne ich sie jetzt mal, da sich alle auf die in dieser guide genannten gebiete spezialisieren XD


----------



## 4Key (6. März 2008)

cooler guide, werd ihn am we mal ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (8. März 2008)

KLASSE! ICh skille seit gestern schnell Bergbau, einfach perfekt der Guide mit den BIldern und so!

///SSTTIICCKKYY


----------



## Hargash (30. März 2008)

Im Krater sehr schnell 200 Thorium abgebaut. Rund um den Krater gibt reichlich reiche vorkommen.


----------



## Casemodder (5. April 2008)

/sticky


----------



## xFraqx (5. April 2008)

Könnte mir jemand evtl. ne Karte von Silithus geben ? Da gibts auch geile Farmspots , dann könnt ich die  hinzufügen


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2008)

Sehr schöner Guide.Wird mir jetzt helfen Bergbau fertig zu skillen.
Bitte anstickern.


----------



## turageo (23. April 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen "Guide" nicht gut.  Er ist abkopiert, nicht annähernd vollständig und dazu noch sehr unübersichtlich...
> 
> /vote4 NICHT sticky



1. nicht nur rumkritisieren, sondern erst mal besser machen
2. hat der TE 2 x gesagt, dass der Guide von ihm nur übersetzt wurde
3. erhebt niemand hier den Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit
4. für mich ist der übersichtlich genug (muss man ja nur Bilder anschauen könn und 1 - 2 Sätze lesen), von dem her zumindest besser wie die reinen Text-Guides über Dich ich bisher gestolpert bin

@TE: Dickes THX von mir für die Guide-Übersetzung und das Posten. Werd ich im Laufe der Woche mal durchklopfen (da ich unbedingt nen Bergbauer für meinen Juwi brauche).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sýomar (26. April 2008)

vote 4 sticky


----------



## Tallys (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Moinsen!
Von mir als Bergbauer gibs auch ein:
VOTE 4 Sticky 

BZW: /Push !!

Greetz&Peace Tallys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naff2 (27. April 2008)

Jo danke für die Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird mir helfen nachher noch fix paar Punkte zu machen und bis Montag 375 zu erreichen!


----------



## Taikunsun (9. August 2008)

push


----------



## Frozzi (5. Oktober 2008)

hi ich finde das es sehr gut gemacht ist (is doch egal ob nun von dir oder von wem anders)

aber ich hab noch ne frage ich hänge die ganze zeit bei 300/300bergbau fest da ich keinen neuen Lehrer gefunden habe der in Orgrimma kann mir nichts weiter beibringen. könntet ihr mir pls sagen wo der lehrer für horde ist ??? ich wäre euch sehr dankbar....

Frezzi


----------



## Zarh (8. Oktober 2008)

Frozzi schrieb:


> hi ich finde das es sehr gut gemacht ist (is doch egal ob nun von dir oder von wem anders)
> 
> aber ich hab noch ne frage ich hänge die ganze zeit bei 300/300bergbau fest da ich keinen neuen Lehrer gefunden habe der in Orgrimma kann mir nichts weiter beibringen. könntet ihr mir pls sagen wo der lehrer für horde ist ??? ich wäre euch sehr dankbar....
> 
> Frezzi



Wenn Du Allianzler bist in der Ehrenfeste und wenn du Hodler bist in Thrallmar!

LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el_loco (6. Januar 2009)

jup auch von mir guter guide,
auch wenn der te ihn nur übersetzt hat.
musst jetzt nur noch bis 450 beschreiben^^ 

/vote4sticky


----------



## Kite-X (12. Januar 2009)

*350 - 400
Kobalterz

Heulender Fjord​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grizzly Hügel​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*400 - 450
Saroniterz
Sholazarbecken​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​

an den TE du kannst das hier kopieren und unter deinen Beitrag setzen


----------



## Maxugon (13. Januar 2009)

Kite-X schrieb:


> *350 - 400
> Kobalterz
> 
> Heulender Fjord​*
> ...


Cool,danke,darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amareon (16. Januar 2009)

Und eventuell die 32er-Bergbautasche (Vom Lederer eures Vertrauens hergestellt) im Eingangsposting erwähnen!

(http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=38347#created-by)


----------



## Wurstbrotofsteel (27. Februar 2009)

> ch find den guide ganz ok aber nebenbei wo farmt man am besten reiches thoriumvorkommen?


also als ich damals mit meinem warri auf 70 schmiedekunst nachgeskillt habe, hab ich meine runden ganz im süden von winterspring bei den elite dämonen gedreht da farmst du dich dumm und dämlich gibt keinen besseren spot für viele große vorkommmen in kurzer zeit ist nur relativ schnell abgefarmt und du musst auf respawn warten


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

Also davon mal abgesehn, dass du auf eine Frage antwortest die schon mehr als ein Jahr alt ist, aber egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reiche Thoriumvorkommen konnte man immer am besten in den ÖPL farmen. Da gabs auf relativ kleiner Fläche ca. 25-30 Spots.


----------



## neoface (6. März 2009)

netter guide, vielen dank!

gibts die lichking bilder vielleicht nochmal? die links scheinen tot zu sein.


grüße


----------



## Kite-X (29. März 2009)

yo werde die lichking bilder neu hochladen


----------



## Kite-X (29. März 2009)

done


----------



## daGotchi (3. April 2009)

Also Reiches Thorium farmt sich am angenehmsten in Silithius in den ganzen Silithiden - Tunneln rund um Burg Cenarius
Silithius hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass sich da mittlerweile kaum noch jemand rumtreibt und einem die Vorkommen vor der Nase wegschnappt.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2009)

danke, 
skille grad mit dk nach und ist sehr hilfreich. bin heute schon auf 76 gekommen


----------



## Tom_Hellrider (26. Januar 2010)

Das ist der Guide, nach dem ich lange gesucht hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein großes THX....

Jetzt muß ich mit meinem DK nicht lange rumsuchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

